# Monitor :Frequenzen nicht unterstützt



## SalzigeKarotte (18. September 2017)

*Monitor :Frequenzen nicht unterstützt*

Moin,
Habe heute wieder etwas an den Taktraten meiner GPU rumgespielt bis mein Monitor auf einmal schwarz wurde. Seit dem zeigt er nur noch das die Frequenzen nicht unterstützt werden. Ist das ein Monitor oder ein GPU problem? Der Monitor ist per HDMI angeschlossen.
Es ist eine 980Ti und der Monitor ist ein 27" Modell von acer aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit gerade nachzusehen welches modell genau.

Er kommt bis zum Windows Symbol. Sobald die Treiber geladen werden stürzt er ab

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (18. September 2017)

*AW: Monitor :Frequenzen nicht unterstützt*

Hast du den Monitor übertaktet? Weil wenn man den zu weit übertaktet kommen diese Meldungen auch. Mein WQHD 21:9 läuft Standart auf 60 Hz. Macht aber auch 85Hz ab 86Hz kommt eben diese Meldung.

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## Pikus (18. September 2017)

*AW: Monitor :Frequenzen nicht unterstützt*

Hast du es mal im Abgesicherten Modus, sprich nur mit Systemrelevanten Treibern, versucht?
Eigentlich müsstest du damit zumindest soweit kommen, dass du die Taktraten wieder runterschrauben kannst. Oder alternativ den GPU-Treiber neu installieren.


----------

